# Last nights herping



## XKiller (Mar 25, 2011)

Last night after work i headed of for abit of herping allready knowing it was going to be a cold night from the forcast... but i wasnt expecting 22c at nightfall and 19c shortly after, knowing the temps i decided to look for a new Gecko species salturius swani, i went on a 1.3k round walk and dident see anything but a whole bunch of spiders lol, found another walking track within 10mins i had found one, the first one was rather small compared to the outher's anyway heres afew pics.
Salturius swani



























comeing back from finding theres geckos quite dissapointed to see this fellow took 2 pics for this thread.,
cryptophis nigrescens










On my way home around 9:20pm after finding the species i wanted to, stopped for this fella, never taken a picture of a blind snake before i useuly just leave them,
Ramphotyphlops ligatus





only a min or two away layed this fellow, at that point in time i was traveling at around 80km's i was pretty lucky i dident hit him was only small.
Coastal carpet python.





comeing back there was another salturius swani on the road as soon as i got close to him he ran off.

And that was it herping for about 4 hours, I wish it was alittle wormer would have found abit more i susspect.

Shane


----------



## sookie (Mar 25, 2011)

Where do you live?That is an awesum haul of pics for a few hrs looking.I live in a small town that has a bit of a river thru it.Might go try again dwn there.......you have inspired me.The geckoes you shot do they have a common name?


----------



## XKiller (Mar 25, 2011)

I live on the Gold Coast, 
common name is Southern Leaftailed Gecko
here another pic of one sitting on a tree look and see if you can find it.






Shane


----------



## IgotFrogs (Mar 25, 2011)

some lovely photos greeny ..... the little gecko is so cool i dont know how you managed to see him .... little blind snakes are strange looking little critters ....

oh my gosh i think i see him about half way up the photo ?


----------



## sookie (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks IgotFrogs,couldn't see the little bugger at all until your hint,i think i may have found him.But jeez that was some hard looking.Are you allowed to keep those cool little buggers?Are geckoes anything like dragons?Can you handle them and stuff or are they a strictly looking reptile?


----------



## byron_moses (Mar 25, 2011)

great pics shane. might have to give u a yell next time im up that way


----------



## jordanmulder (Mar 25, 2011)

that coastal carpet pic is nice!


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Mar 25, 2011)

found the gecko straight away, its more red-ish than the rest of the tree

great pics btw love the cryptophis nigrescens


----------



## Sel (Mar 25, 2011)

Awesome Shaney..

Blind snakes are "Soo disgusting" according to my boys lol


----------



## guzzo (Mar 25, 2011)

Some great pics there


----------



## thals (Mar 25, 2011)

The gecks are gorgeous, one of my all time favourites! Thanks for sharing the pics, great work


----------



## nagini-baby (Mar 25, 2011)

i like the look of the blind snakes.. kinda cool looking i think


----------



## XKiller (Mar 27, 2011)

yes it's dead centre of the picture,
blind snakes smell horrid ive made the mistake of moveing them of the road, i only took afew photos because i was bored of not seeing anything lol.
Cheers for the comments.




IgotFrogs said:


> oh my gosh i think i see him about half way up the photo ?


----------



## pseudechis4740 (Mar 27, 2011)

You got some good piccies there well done.


----------



## MathewB (Mar 27, 2011)

Where about on the Coast is this?


----------



## XKiller (Mar 29, 2011)

lamington NP,



MathewB said:


> Where about on the Coast is this?


----------

